# Rest in Peace Blue



## Old Dog 59

Today during a weekly water change and planed tank cleaning I found my 8 month old Blue and Yellow mustard gas laying on the bottom of his tank. It looked like he had been dead for about a day. He had been getting very reclusive the past few weeks but was eating when food was dropped in front of him. He didn't seem to have any other problems except not wanting any attention. Like I said he was still eating up until this morning when he never came out of the plants. 

I know it happens and there is nothing you can do to stop it. The water parameters were spot on and the temp in the tank was 78.8 degrees. Ph was low at 6.8 but it has always been at that. 

I'm very sorry to see him go. he was a very pretty little guy.

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966678&stc=1&d=1572638364


----------



## Shortnsweet

So sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy. Swim in peace, Blue!


----------



## Old Dog 59

Thank you.


----------



## ARLETA

I am very sorry u had to say goodbye to him. He was really beautiful!


----------



## Rainbo

I am so sorry! I know how much you care about your betta and the excellent care you take of them. He had a great life with you.


----------



## DaceyJ

Sorry you lost Blue after choosing him out of all those other bettas, I know that must be extra awful.


----------



## Old Dog 59

It's very hard to say good by to any pet. He gave my wive and I great pleasure. He will always live in memories. I took his tank completely down cleaning every thing in it. I washed out the sand and made sure there is nothing left in it, The plants were thinned out and the algae on the leaves was rubbed off and replanted. The filter was emptied and the media was thrown out. the filter it's self was cleaned with vinegar and rinsed for over an hour in extremely high heat. I have the tank in cycle again and have removed some of the agate in case there was dye in them. (I really don't think it was that but just in case It was taken out). Russell and I have been talking back and forth on his death and both have come to the conclusion that sometimes it just happens. 

Thank you all for your kindness. Blue was a very special little guy for me. 
I have not been idle since I cleaned his tank and I have put out some calls for a very specific new betta. I hope by the end of the month I will hear for my sources and have a new member of the heard. 

My last purchase of Cal. My big blue HM who I refer to as my big blue marble is doing so well in his 10 gallon with his tank mates and is always looking over my shoulder while I work on the computer. It's either that or he's begging for food. LOL he has gotten to now almost 3 inches in body alone and he rules his tank. 

Just wonder what the next one will be like.


----------



## Girlwithmanyeyes

I'm so sorry for your loss! Losing a pet is never easy... Sending out good thoughts to you and your wife for peace & healing and speedy success in finding your next finned buddy.


----------



## Moon Child

*Oh dear, I was so saddened to hear of the sudden/unexpected loss of your sweet blue/yellow betta fish :-( Especially since the water conditions were so good and he was only 8 months old. Mine is 3 months old but I still worry about him every day as anything could happen to them. I am sure he was so happy to have you as his owner even for a short time. R.I.P. little Blue xoxo*


----------



## Phish Head

@Old Dog 59 I just stumbled on this and am sorry for the inexplicable loss of Blue. I know your Betta get expert care and what happened makes no sense. :/ 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesamphire

I'm so sorry to read this.
I remember him arriving with you, and the care and enthusiasm you had in picking him out and prepping the tank for him.

I've had my own tragedy too.
Went away to stay with my parents for a week, leaving my husband in charge. 
And when I got back, no sign of Midnight at all. Zip. Zilch. Nada.
I can only assume he died and has been eaten by snails and shrimp.

I have looked very carefully, in every corner. And there are a lot of hiding places and the tank is filled with plants.

No sign. And no ammonia spike, either!

Total disappearance.

It did my head in for a bit, but now... I just throw my hands in the air and wonder if I missed the ammonia spike while I was away. Very sad. He was a real character.

The Ember Tetras are doing fine though, and are significantly more perky now they have the tank to themselves, which is a pity. Makes me hesitate to put another Betta in there.


----------



## Old Dog 59

Thank you bluesamphire, He was quite the boy. I'm so sorry about Midnight. No sign at all? Wow, I know in Cal's tank I've been missing a few Embers and Cory, I think it's due to the Zebra Danios. They haven't bothered Cal in any way but think they have killed a few of the other fish. The remaining Cory have covered up the crime. In order to really find the bones I would have to tear the tank up plants and all. I may take Cal out of the tank and tear up all the plants and remove the Danios. Right now I don't have another tank to put them in except the white porcelain bowl in the other room. (in fact if they continue to kill the other fish that's where they will be found. ) Or if they start on Cal they will be gone in a heart beat.


----------



## bluesamphire

Yes, I am very reluctant to dismantle the tank too.

I has crossed my mind that the little lad may have somehow jumped over the divider into the back filter section and then either starved or jumped again out of the tiny gap between the lid and the rear wall where the cables went. It is a Fluval Flex, so this scenario is astonishingly unlikely!




I have been delighted with the tank up until now.

Unfortunately the tank sits on a cabinet in an alcove, so getting a light and a sight angle down the back of the tank to look for corpses is impossible (I have tried).

Very demoralising though. Just a year into looking after Bettas and I have lost Valentine, No Name and Midnight. All young, and all in tanks with good parameters. 
Val's death was due to a friend over feeding him in my absence but the other two... no explanation whatsoever.
I have total confidence that my husband didnt' do anything to kill him. So who knows?


----------



## Old Dog 59

Don't beat yourself up over these losses. I know we may not know the reason and never will. It's not our place to know. It is our place however when we take on the responsibility of another life, to care for and give them all we can to give them a better home than what they had. I lost my 9 year old Harry to old age and I know he had a very good life and gave back his love in many ways. Ben, who was a great clown and stress reliever was poisoned by a jerk. Then there was Blue who for no known reason died just lately. I Still have Gunny, Little Bee, Morry, and Cal to care for and they have been receiving more water changes and water testing then thy care to have, but I need to know they have the best. I will soon have a new boy with in the next 2 weeks and He too will have the very best I can give.

However I'd watch your better half real close. LOL (I know he didn't do anything to have this happen But you can always have him to blame instead of you. LOL) He's got big shoulders.


----------



## Rainbo

Old Dog 59 said:


> Thank you bluesamphire, He was quite the boy. I'm so sorry about Midnight. No sign at all? Wow, I know in Cal's tank I've been missing a few Embers and Cory, I think it's due to the Zebra Danios. They haven't bothered Cal in any way but think they have killed a few of the other fish. The remaining Cory have covered up the crime. In order to really find the bones I would have to tear the tank up plants and all. I may take Cal out of the tank and tear up all the plants and remove the Danios. Right now I don't have another tank to put them in except the white porcelain bowl in the other room. (in fact if they continue to kill the other fish that's where they will be found. ) Or if they start on Cal they will be gone in a heart beat.



Personally I'd get rid of the zebras and replace them with celestial pearl danio if you want danio.


----------



## Old Dog 59

No I want to get rid of the Danios altogether and put back the ember tetra and Cory I lost to the zebra.


----------

